# Eco mode + power saving featured



## thegios (Jun 17, 2019)

Eco mode is said to dim lcd after two seconds and turn it off after 10 seconds, but it also disable [Display off] and [Auto power off]: so when does the camera turns off? To me it seems after 10 seconds, at the same time of the lcd. Yet it does not affect EVF, whose shortest turn-off time is one minute.

Is the above correct?


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Jun 18, 2019)

I think you'll find that ECO mode will deactivate the EVF, after 1 minute, and that the refresh of the EVF after 1 minute will take about 2 to 3 seconds.

I'm not passing judgment on this feature, but will note that if you need the EVF to remain on, when shooting a group event, or other gathering, or sports, or wildlife, or motorcycles meandering down Main Street in Daytona.... you'll probably want to turn "off" ECO mod, and leave it "on" for situations that don't require instant readiness.

I've found that controls that deal with the EVF, the touchscreen... any item of unique nature to a mirrorless camera, are not "set-and-forget" items. They are situationally based, and situationally appropriate. YMMV, and all the rest of the dire caveats apply, as do the Queensberry Rules.


----------

